# [Q] MTK Droid Tools Can't detect my devices



## denycharol (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi master of android..
Can U help me?
I have a trouble in my PC to connect my phone to PC..
My phone Axioo x one / gionee D1
My PC win7 ultimate..
1. I have download and install MTK driver
2. Install ADB driver
Both of them succes..
3. Open MTK droid tools 2.5.3.
4. And my phone doesnt detect on my pc on mtk droid tools. But for storage it can detect properly..

So I try on my friend PC win7 ultmate with thats Step..
And it works..
So for the question 
1. why my PC can't detect  my phone on MDT?
2.How to solve it?
Please help me 
My BBM pin 74D0FAD7
Deny Charol - Indonesia

Oh I have try uninstall and Install again driver / adb driver on my PC.. but same result.. thats can't work


----------



## Breezer28 (May 1, 2015)

Hi, Did you manage to get this working?


----------



## GokulNC (May 2, 2015)

denycharol said:


> I have a trouble in my PC to connect my phone to PC..
> My phone Axioo x one / gionee D1
> My PC win7 ultimate..
> 1. I have download and install MTK driver
> ...

Click to collapse




Breezer28 said:


> Hi, Did you manage to get this working?

Click to collapse



Did you install VCOM drivers and Android CDC drivers??
Install that and try. (Google it)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2016)

I am having lava iris x1 grand with Android 5.0 root and mtk 6582  .mtk droid tool dosent detect my Android it's all blank I downloaded pdanet and installed adb driver and downloaded adb driver of my phone model from lava website but still dosent detect pleaz help me out for this


----------



## neon_skunk (Oct 3, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I am having lava iris x1 grand with Android 5.0 root and mtk 6582  .mtk droid tool dosent detect my Android it's all blank I downloaded pdanet and installed adb driver and downloaded adb driver of my phone model from lava website but still dosent detect pleaz help me out for this

Click to collapse



I am also having this issue, I have installed MTK drivers from the offical Microsoft website as well as adb drivers. Device manager picks up my device as unknown.Has anyone found a fix for this?


----------



## ChahatGupta (Oct 5, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I am having lava iris x1 grand with Android 5.0 root and mtk 6582 .mtk droid tool dosent detect my Android it's all blank I downloaded pdanet and installed adb driver and downloaded adb driver of my phone model from lava website but still dosent detect pleaz help me out for this

Click to collapse



Use Vcom drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey guys so I solved the problem with my droid tool if u are using a lollipop version so please downgrade ur ROM it's must because u can't get the adb after the lollipop and the next thing is sometimes the PC dosnt support adb if u want to check weather ur is supporting or not ,just go to CMD and type adb if it search's for ur devices the ur safe and when it says "adb is not a command "then just search for how to solve the problem on the Google cuz when ur device doesn't support adb side load it can't be detected by mtk or easy magic Phil installer,twrp installer 

Hit the like button if works for u?


----------



## xdedeone (Oct 27, 2016)

To fix it, go to options, development options, and find *revoke usb debuggin permissions* click in it, then accept to revoke all autorizatet pc. And now connect the phone to the pc. In the Phone emerge a Windows saying To accept the permissions to use his phone in his pc, accept it and now mtk droid tool recognize ur phone.

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Hey guys so I solved the problem with my droid tool if u are using a lollipop version so please downgrade ur ROM it's must because u can't get the adb after the lollipop and the next thing is sometimes the PC dosnt support adb if u want to check weather ur is supporting or not ,just go to CMD and type adb if it search's for ur devices the ur safe and when it says "adb is not a command "then just search for how to solve the problem on the Google cuz when ur device doesn't support adb side load it can't be detected by mtk or easy magic Phil installer,twrp installer
> 
> Hit the like button if works for u��

Click to collapse



Not need downgrade the software, lollipop work fine whith adb.  But Mtk Droid tools not is compatible whith lollipop, for example if u need make backup, droid tools not is the way. U can use sp flash tool to read back and get backup running lollipop.


----------



## ChumaUmenze (Dec 24, 2016)

*MTK Droid tools doesn't work anymore due to old ADB files and drivers*

MTK Droid tools doesn't work well on Lollipop and doesn't work at all on Marshmallow and Nougat due to old version of ADB which it uses. Trying to replace the ADB folder with latest ADB files within MTK Droid will pop up error "Impossible to start adb"


----------



## MasterSheea (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello, 
I have a problem with mtk droid tool.
The button "process file rom_ from flash tool" is off and is  unclickable.
The read back with sp flash tool was ok. But now I can not convert the files in .bin.
Someone can help me, please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Awaesh (Jun 15, 2017)

*i had the problems too .*



denycharol said:


> Hi master of android..
> Can U help me?
> I have a trouble in my PC to connect my phone to PC..
> My phone Axioo x one / gionee D1
> ...

Click to collapse



why mtk droid tools cant detected my device? i'd try many driver but it still cant detect. i hope smebody help me out . im still a newbie in this site . im sorry if my english not so well . please show me the way of the success . please help me to solve this problem. thank you


----------



## GuestK00286 (Jul 27, 2017)

ChumaUmenze said:


> MTK Droid tools doesn't work well on Lollipop and doesn't work at all on Marshmallow and Nougat due to old version of ADB which it uses. Trying to replace the ADB folder with latest ADB files within MTK Droid will pop up error "Impossible to start adb"

Click to collapse



I found a work around for that -> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-impossible-to-start-adb-error-t3582571


----------



## DMcRitchie (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: MTK Droid tools doesn't work anymore due to old ADB files and drivers*



ChumaUmenze said:


> MTK Droid tools doesn't work well on Lollipop and doesn't work at all on Marshmallow and Nougat due to old version of ADB which it uses. Trying to replace the ADB folder with latest ADB files within MTK Droid will pop up error "Impossible to start adb"

Click to collapse



Yes, but an XDA Developer has a work-around for this. See this post:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-impossible-to-start-adb-error-t3582571

Dennis


----------



## leroy30 (Feb 28, 2018)

The latest version of MTK Droid tools is still using an old version of ADB.

To resolve this issue, downloaded the latest adb.exe and its two DLL files, then place them inside the adb folder that is in the file location of MTK Droid Tools.

You can download just adb.exe and its DLL files from http://adbshell.com/downloads

IMPORTANT: When I first tried to copy adb.exe from my PC's SDK folder, it didn't work. I don't know why but there was some difference between my latest adb version and the one posted on adbshell.com

After that, restart MTK Droid tools and it now detects newer devices.


----------



## OO7R3N7 (May 13, 2019)

*Works*



leroy30 said:


> The latest version of MTK Droid tools is still using an old version of ADB.
> 
> To resolve this issue, downloaded the latest adb.exe and its two DLL files, then place them inside the adb folder that is in the file location of MTK Droid Tools.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^This worked perfectly - LEM 6 Device. Whether the next steps of TWRP work or not is TBC


----------

